# Bluebeard pictures



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the 2 bluebeard bikes


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 17, 2011)

_those a cool,man._


----------



## white trash (Mar 19, 2011)

Are these for sale? I saw the other post on these. I am interested.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 19, 2011)

white trash said:


> Are these for sale? I saw the other post on these. I am interested.



Yes they are for sale,The man that owns then is taking offers.


----------



## Cedron55brien (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya, both are cool bikes. I like small one, what you cost for one? If possible can you posy more big and clear photos?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 31, 2011)

Cedron55brien said:


> Ya, both are cool bikes. I like small one, what you cost for one? If possible can you posy more big and clear photos?



 Sorry he sold the pair for $160.00 here local.


----------



## Jaque (May 31, 2011)

It means the bike will be sold on pair and it would not be available as a one. I think it is a good strategy and it comes in better results and it is a good marketing strategies and i liked it.


----------

